# Flipkart buys Myntra.com



## theserpent (May 22, 2014)

> Marking the biggest consolidation in the e-commerce space in India, homegrown e-retailer Flipkart has acquired online fashion retailer Myntra in an estimated Rs 2,000 crore deal.
> While the companies did not disclose the deal size, sources suggest the deal could be worth about Rs 2,000 crore.
> “It is a 100 per cent acquisition and going forward, we have big plans in this segment. Flipkart and Myntra are getting together to create one of the largest e-commerce stories and together we will dominate the market,” Flipkart co-founder and CEO Sachin Bansal told reporters here.
> Asked about valuation, the companies declined to comment.
> ...



GG Flipkart


----------



## snap (May 22, 2014)

wtf :\


----------



## theserpent (May 22, 2014)

But do people really buy fashion online?I would still preffer going to the shops and buying it..it's hassel free


----------



## saswat23 (May 22, 2014)

Competition is gonna be less


----------



## Nerevarine (May 22, 2014)

theserpent said:


> But do people really buy fashion online?I would still preffer going to the shops and buying it..it's hassel free



well, people do buy clothes online..my sister is crazy online shopaholic.. Last time i checked, she had 53 dress jeans thingies on her cart in jabong..
Myntra was my least favourite fashion website.. Maybe merging with flipkart will change that..
No one likes a monopoly though


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 22, 2014)

Yeah just read that in TOI. We are going to miss the best return policies 

Flipkart will screw it up like theirs.


----------



## sandynator (May 22, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yeah just read that in TOI. We are going to miss the best return policies
> 
> Flipkart will screw it up like theirs.



I'm too afraid of that & add to that best Offers & Discounts as well. Flipkart will definately screw myntra


----------



## $hadow (May 22, 2014)

Myntra will work as a different website all together.  It is only bought by fk but will not be merged into fk.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 22, 2014)

Its becoming a trend, one big company buying a bit smaller one. 
though i never bought clothes online, having an option other than flipkart wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Vyom (May 22, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> having an option other than flipkart wouldn't hurt.



Forget about it.

It's the nature of business. Big fish buys smaller fish.

I was disappointed when FK bought Letsbuy. Which was a direct competitor in electronics for them. Similar trend continues.

FK is on its verge to become the Amazon of India.


----------



## fz8975 (May 22, 2014)

myntra had really good return policy  (I had returned shoes twice )..
also great coupons...


----------



## .DMG (May 22, 2014)

I hate monopolies.


----------



## theserpent (May 23, 2014)

.DMG said:


> I hate monopolies.



Exactly.
Presently,Whenever I want to buy something online it's either flipkart or amazon.Well I preffer flipkart more,But lately flipkart has killed itself by introducing third party sellers and also this 1 day delivery thing has affected normal delivery... delivered in 2-4 days has changed to 4+ days for all products


----------



## Ironman (May 23, 2014)

"MONEY ----- Who Needs Mah Money !" - Flipkart


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 23, 2014)

I go to brick-and-mortar shoe store, check the size and product material then order it online. Costs way way less online than in showrooms. Myntra will benefit from FK's superb delivery and return service. BTW is FK still running in loss?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 23, 2014)

this sucks..


----------



## Flash (May 23, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Myntra will work as a different website all together.  It is only bought by fk but will not be merged into fk.


Exactly. Why people are worrying about this?
Their backends will be different, as it exists now and the entities will function separately.

Myntra's case is not like letsbuy.com

- - - Updated - - -



theserpent said:


> Exactly.
> Presently,Whenever I want to buy something online it's either flipkart or amazon.Well I preffer flipkart more,But lately flipkart has killed itself by introducing third party sellers and also this 1 day delivery thing has affected normal delivery... delivered in 2-4 days has changed to 4+ days for all products


and that's the thing we've to worry about.


----------



## $hadow (May 24, 2014)

Flash said:


> Exactly. Why people are worrying about this?
> Their backends will be different, as it exists now and the entities will function separately.
> 
> Myntra's case is not like letsbuy.com
> ...


Let's buy kinda lost its scope towards the end and hence ended in the hands of fk. Bit Myntra is a big fish though caught in the new by fk but changing its policies or anything will hit fk coz of the Myntra fanbase.


----------

